

How the C++ Compiler Decides to Move Objects - AndreyKarpov
http://www.drdobbs.com/cpp/how-the-c-compiler-decides-to-move-objec/240158035/

======
taylodl
Once upon a time twenty years ago I enjoyed this minutiae of C++. Now? Not so
much. I just want to get work done and this is a case where I feel I'm
fighting the language rather than using it.

